# Zanderrezepte



## bine (20. März 2001)

Ich suche die besten Zanderrezepte!!
Bitte alles reinschreiben, was gut schmeckt!!!
Danke









------------------
Ein kräftiges PETRI HEIL an alle!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2001)

Mit Zander kann man einfach alles machen. 
Mein persönlicher Favorit:
Zander filieren, aus den Gräten, Kopf, Haut etc. Fond ansetzen. 
In diesem Fond (abschmecken mit etwas Knoblauch) gare ich Karotten, Sellerie, Zwiebel, Kartoffeln und Lauch, alles in Würfel geschnitten. Nur so viel Fond verwenden, dass das Gemüse gerade bedeckt ist. Die ZAnderfilets mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und auf das Gemse legen (ca. 5 min. bevor das Gemüsefertig ist). Viel frische Petersilie drüber geben und mit geschlossenem Deckel das Filet durchziehen lassen. Am besten im Topf servieren. 
MfG


----------



## Matte (2. April 2001)

Ich trau mich auch mal.
Zander filieren und würzen dann in Eigelb tauchen und jetzt mit Sesam panieren!
Habe ich letzte Woche zum ersten mal gemacht, es war die absulute Härte und ich musste für meine Familie alle meine Zander opfern. (Schonzeit bis Juni)
Jetzt will ich es nochmal mit anderen Fisch testen.
Also probiert mal
Matte


----------

